# 2 crazy old women at C.R.E.A.K.S show



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

C.R.E.A.K.S Show today and there was around 150-200 people waiting outside to go into the centre but there was a 2 woman protest to the event near the door !!!!!










Think they were outnumbered !!!!

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

So what exactly were they protesting against?


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

TalulaTarantula said:


> So what exactly were they protesting against?



Cruelty to crickets

Spider Jake sent them to protest!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

im guessing keeping animals ect in tanks , captive.


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

"Barren tanks no life"

Protesting against having empty tanks with no spiders inside? Is it a sales ploy to get folks in there buying inverts for those poor, empty homes?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do tree huggers all dress the same??????


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i dress like that!!


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking at the majority of viv's people have on here, I think they are anything but 'Barren' xD


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Argh damn it wish i came early enough to see that, had some old sandwhiches ripe for the throwing in my bag:lol2:


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

Unbelievable!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I saw this, the whole line was pretty much just laughing at them and opposing their points. They went home pretty early so they can't care that much.. Just uneducated people.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't of been able to help myself, I would be giving them stick :lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you sure they're woman? They don't look it in those pics :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ged said:


> Are you sure they're woman? They don't look it in those pics :lol2:


I recon you should go and find out for us...

You might need this though










:whistling2:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Im sure they loved standing outside in the cold.. all morning.. im sure they made their point to someone?


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol my tanks are far from barren..all my spideys have top of the range furniture, on suite bathrooms and toys for kiddies, the richer ones have a balcony with a veiw.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't believe you took a photo of them ROFL...


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

I was chatting to these people! I wanted to know what they where protesting about, and advised that most people at the show care for there animals even better than they care for their own relatives. 

She didn't have too much to say when I explained that the cow that had died to provide the leather for her boots which where completely unnecessary for the occasion, had probably suffered a far worse life and horrendous death compared to the reptiles we lovingly keep!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

did the rspca send them ?

http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232714755138&mode=prd

^ a long pdf on how and why they hate exotics


----------



## sparkyned (Oct 22, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> C.R.E.A.K.S Show today and there was around 150-200 people waiting outside to go into the centre but there was a 2 woman protest to the event near the door !!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


hahaha i took a photo of them too! force in numbers!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I would've hit her with a H.lividum, right in the chops...


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Coolsox said:


> I was chatting to these people! I wanted to know what they where protesting about, and advised that most people at the show care for there animals even better than they care for their own relatives.
> 
> She didn't have too much to say when I explained that the cow that had died to provide the leather for her boots which where completely unnecessary for the occasion, had probably suffered a far worse life and horrendous death compared to the reptiles we lovingly keep!


Hahahaha point well put. Were you the bald guy with Luke?..


----------



## eXtremeTurtles (Sep 22, 2011)

Why is it cruel? Is it because we give them names? A nice, warm home? We get their food and feed them? If they are injured we take care of them? We give them family?

To me, what's cruel is letting people like them spoil it for us and other RESPONSIBLE owners! :bash:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Lmao I was looking for this pic Buzz !! Hope you enjoyed yourselves, after saying no more we ended up with 2 more snakes :bash:


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Both women were bordering on the brink of insanity - 

Quote from the old dear with cruelty sign " People have these animals in tanks ,get fed up with them .They then go and dump them in tips and they then eat all our insects and animals".

Hheeheee nutty old fruitcake if you get fed up you sell them on RFUK !!!


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

JUJU said:


> Lmao I was looking for this pic Buzz !! Hope you enjoyed yourselves, after saying no more we ended up with 2 more snakes :bash:


Good seeing you there ,

5 T's for me lol

200 sling containers


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

eXtremeTurtles said:


> Why is it cruel? Is it because we give them names? A nice, warm home? We get their food and feed them? If they are injured we take care of them? We give them family?
> 
> To me, what's cruel is letting people like them spoil it for us and other RESPONSIBLE owners! :bash:


It's cruel because most likely they have got their information from biased sources and have done little to no research on these animals.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Both women were bordering on the brink of insanity -
> 
> Quote from the old dear with cruelty sign " People have these animals in tanks ,get fed up with them .They then go and dump them in tips and they then eat all our insects and animals".
> 
> Hheeheee nutty old fruitcake if you get fed up you sell them on RFUK !!!


ROFL... We don't even have a huge problem with invasive species in the U.K, are weather conditions mean most exotic animals can't even survive in the bristish wild. The only animal you could build a case on doing damage I can think of are Terrapins.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Coolsox said:


> I was chatting to these people! I wanted to know what they where protesting about, and advised that most people at the show care for there animals even better than they care for their own relatives.
> 
> She didn't have too much to say when I explained that the cow that had died to provide the leather for her boots which where completely unnecessary for the occasion, had probably suffered a far worse life and horrendous death compared to the reptiles we lovingly keep!


Hey, good for you!! I'm really impressed that you talked to them, calmly and civilly, and I have to say the fact about her boots was a good point, well made. : victory:



TheDogMan said:


> It's cruel because most likely they have got their information from biased sources and have done little to no research on these animals.


I also wonder how many of these people get their information solely from shows, where animals ARE in small enclosures without much enrichment, otherwise we wouldn't be able to see them - they don't trouble themselves to research into the way most of these animals are kept once we get them home, and the care they receive.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

did they go in to the show ?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> did they go in to the show ?


I doubt they'd pay the money to go in :lol2: 



Rosiemum said:


> I also wonder how many of these people get their information solely from shows, where animals ARE in small enclosures without much enrichment, otherwise we wouldn't be able to see them - they don't trouble themselves to research into the way most of these animals are kept once we get them home, and the care they receive.


I said that to my dad, I wouldn't condone people keeping the animals in the enclosures there kept in for the show 24/7 but I know that's not the case. The problem is they don't understand the animals, for example most non-herpers don't know snakes get nervous in large open spaces so they think the tanks are too small. That's just one example, they don't understand how the animal works so they anthromorphize to the highest levels and come to the conclusion everyones wrong when really they have no basis to there claims.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: 
That is all!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

these tree hugger types humanise everything


----------



## adamis40 (Feb 15, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> did they go in to the show ?


Think the old one came out with a burm and the other went for an eye of newt and tongue of snake, maybe for the cauldron.

:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL it's a bit silly. There are legitimate criticisms to make over some aspects of the herp industry, but I think they've missed them and gone into crazy.


----------



## eXtremeTurtles (Sep 22, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> It's cruel because most likely they have got their information from biased sources and have done little to no research on these animals.


Exactly! For them to make a judgement they need to get CORRECT information from both parties!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I think you guys should quit picking on these ladies, it's not there fault they have barren Vag's.. :/


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> I think you guys should quit picking on these ladies, it's not there fault they have barren Vag's.. :/


Damn it, that was my next comment.

"Barren Vag, No life"


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Coolsox said:


> I was chatting to these people! I wanted to know what they where protesting about, and advised that most people at the show care for there animals even better than they care for their own relatives.
> 
> She didn't have too much to say when I explained that the cow that had died to provide the leather for her boots which where completely unnecessary for the occasion, had probably suffered a far worse life and horrendous death compared to the reptiles we lovingly keep!


 
^^^THIS^^^ 

I was going to say exactly the same. NUTTERS :bash:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had nut jobs when I've been out fishing (sea) before, how cruel it is for the fish having a hook in it's mouth then being bopped over the head with a lump of wood... I usually ask if they eat fish and if they do I ask if they think it's cruel for entire shoals to be trapped in nets, dragged onto a boat and shoveled alive into a hold with the unwanted "by-catch" left to die. Yet amazingly they'll come out with some reasons to excuse that which are perfectly acceptable to them.

I'll wager that at least one of those women has a cat, now there's a pet I can't get away with, cruel creatures when you see them with a rodent or bird they've caught....


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

so this is what Selina and Garlicpickle get up to for kicks and laughs


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Both women were bordering on the brink of insanity -
> 
> Quote from the old dear with cruelty sign " People have these animals in tanks ,get fed up with them .They then go and dump them in tips and they then eat all our insects and animals".
> 
> Hheeheee nutty old fruitcake if you get fed up you sell them on RFUK !!!


Tell me about it! god took my pulchra for walk he succesfully took down a colony of ants, a deer and had a fist fight with a badger, needless to say, my spidey won!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> so this is what Selina and Garlicpickle get up to for kicks and laughs


Oi you cheeky begger. It wasnt me this time sadly


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> so this is what Selina and Garlicpickle get up to for kicks and laughs


Damn and I thought I'd kept so quiet about it :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I know where the next batch of huntsman slings will be posted to Jake .....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Damn and I thought I'd kept so quiet about it :lol2:


Next time we should travel under the cover of darkness lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I know where the next batch of huntsman slings will be posted to Jake .....


meeee ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

"I don't understand it so I shall protest it"


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> "I don't understand it so I shall protest it"


ignorance is power


----------

